# Schneider 28mm Tilt Shift



## Omni Images (Feb 15, 2015)

Just stumbled across this today, they say "new release" ... I found it looking at a guy's landscapes shots taken in the past month or so, and he listed using that lens ... I thought What tha ? ... I didn't know they made a tilt shift for 35mm cameras .. I had seen the new 90mm T/S for medium format, and have my eye on that .. only around US$3.2K ... but the 28mm for 35mm cameras is around US$8.3K Ouch .... would go well with the 5Ds I'd expect.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092907-REG/schneider_06_1073706_pc_ts_super_angulon_28mm_f_4_5.html


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 16, 2015)

That the collar has an ARCA-Swiss foot and holds the objective end still while the camera moves is a plus.

Having said that there had better be some stellar press (notably absent for their 50 PC-TS) to justify that sort of money.

Jim


----------



## MaxFoto (Feb 18, 2015)

The Schneider PC TS is an absolute dog. Its got to be the worst lens for the money ($3500) on the market.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 19, 2015)

MaxFoto said:


> The Schneider PC TS is an absolute dog. Its got to be the worst lens for the money ($3500) on the market.


The 28mm PC angulon is a shift only lens ($3,500), the new lens is a PC TS angulon ($8,300) with both tilt and shift? I'm not sure those dogs are equal. For the huge price jump I would expect a similar jump in optical performance. Either way, the build quality on the new blue Schneider lenses is on another level. I like that they use adjustment rings instead of fiddly knobs, but I'll take the Canon's optics any day. For my uses the TS-E 24mm is ideal.


----------



## noisejammer (Feb 19, 2015)

At that price, you'd be well advised to read Lloyd Chambers' review. He was singularly unimpressed. To quote him "By any metric this performance disappoints." Full disclosure - you will need a subscription. The review is in the DAP section.

If you're interested in alternative TS lenses, take a look at the Hartblei SuperRotator range. I have one of these and it's superb.


----------



## tinkertinker (Feb 19, 2015)

don´t suck at Schneider-Kreuznach 
I love them - since their "super angulon XL 90mm"....

really? the Lloyd Chambers' review says that the performance of the new PC-ts 28mm disappoints???
(Ive no subscription)

i was said that the PC-TS50mm is not just that superb,
but the PC-TS90 macro is really an excellent lens. 

I thought/was convinced that this lens(the NEW PC-TS28) will definitely outshine
the outstanding CANON TS-e24mmII.... 
but Im sorry that it is 28mm and not 24mm....
so I will stick with my "cheap" canon TSe24mmII 


Hartblei has no wide angle lens! 
---> you can´t compare a 40mm (hartblei, which has btw very bad test results!!)
with an 28mm?!






noisejammer said:


> At that price, you'd be well advised to read Lloyd Chambers' review. He was singularly unimpressed. To quote him "By any metric this performance disappoints." Full disclosure - you will need a subscription. The review is in the DAP section.
> 
> If you're interested in alternative TS lenses, take a look at the Hartblei SuperRotator range. I have one of these and it's superb.


----------

